# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Alergia - zaburzenia widzenia

## Niepewna13

Czy jest alergia na coś, co powoduje problemy ze wzrokiem,a raczej utratę ostrości widzenia i niemożność funkcjonowania na co dzień?

----------


## Krzysztof

Alergia może doprowadzać do zaczerwienienia spojówek, świądu oczu, a także łzawienia, a wskutek tego może zaburzać proces widzenia. Jednak jeśli problemy z ostrością wzroku występują niezaleznie od tych objawów warto skonsultować je z okulistą, gdyż moga świadczyć o chorobie oka. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Niepewna13

jestem już po wszystkich badaniach okulistycznych, łącznie z tomografią głowy i rezonansem i nic...

----------


## Niepewna13

Fakt, tylko pytanie, którego zmienić? Widziało mnie 3 internistów, około 15 neurologów, ginekolog, psycholog, endokrynolog, 3 okulistów, jestem po tomografii głowy (2x), rezonansie głowy, prześwietleniu płuc, nerek, trzustki, wątroby, tarczycy itd.  :Smile: )) Też po wielu, wielu badaniach z krwi. Więc którego zmienić?  :Smile: ))

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Fakt, tylko pytanie, którego zmienić? Widziało mnie 3 internistów, około 15 neurologów, ginekolog, psycholog, endokrynolog, 3 okulistów, jestem po tomografii głowy (2x), rezonansie głowy, prześwietleniu płuc, nerek, trzustki, wątroby, tarczycy itd. )) Też po wielu, wielu badaniach z krwi. Więc którego zmienić? ))


Czy nadal występują u ciebie problemy ze wzrokiem, czy udało się zdiagnozować przyczynę?
Jeżeli jeszcze będziesz na tym forum proszę o kontakt polluks82@wp.pl
Moja córka traci w ten sam sposób wzrok...

----------


## medynar

Szczerze mówiąc nie słyszałem nigdy o alergii, która bezpośrednio atakowałaby wzrok

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem, bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam, bo mam pewność że, tam na pewno  uzyskasz pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## medynar

Hmm, sprawdzę aż z ciekawości jak wrócę do domu

----------


## karol12

wyzdrowiejesz na pewno!

----------

